# So grateful for the years we had with Lazo 2012-2022



## mdee (Nov 18, 2013)

Our beautiful boy Lazo passed away on October 30th. He was the smartest, sweetest and most loyal animal we have ever known. The 10 years we had with him will be cherished forever and the love we shared will always live in our hearts.
Rest In Peace mali Lazo


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, I am so very sorry. We never have enough time with them. Peace be with you.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So sorry for losing your beautiful boy. I know the pain. Heal well.


----------



## TayStrike (12 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss. Lovely photos and memories to treasure.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Run free Lazo.


----------

